# spacer above stem????



## jermsmith (Jul 30, 2011)

Just put a new stem on and was wondering if the carbon spacer should be used above the stem or if i needed a spacer designed for fitting above the stem. Seems to me the carbon spacer doesnt seat correctly.

(2009 roubaix pro with aluminum stem)


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jermsmith said:


> Just put a new stem on and was wondering if the carbon spacer should be used above the stem or if i needed a spacer designed for fitting above the stem. Seems to me the carbon spacer doesnt seat correctly.
> 
> (2009 roubaix pro with aluminum stem)


Specialized uses a long expander plug that reinforces the steerer tube at the (stem) clamping points, so they recommend against using spacers above the stem.
http://service.specialized.com/coll...Fork---Carbon-Road-Fork-Instruction-Guide.pdf

Just a guess, but that spacer may not seat correctly if you're using an (oversized) Spec top cap and/ or their isn't about a 3mm gap from top of steerer tube to top of stem or spacer.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Some stem manufacturers recommend placing a spacer on top of the stem, 3-5mm wouldn't hurt anything. Yes, Specialized does not recommend this, however their expander plugs are long enough, where there is still plenty of room for the stem to cover the plug even with a spacer on top. Again, I wouldn't go over 3-5mm. 

And yes, if you're using the oversized Specialized top cap, it will not seat properly. However, you can try to center it and still use it. But may be a good idea to get a different cap.


----------



## jermsmith (Jul 30, 2011)

Im going to post a pic when i get back to the computer...with the current set up, my top cap is installed on top of the carbon spacer. The carbon spacer was moved from below the stem to above. Seems to me the seat of the carbon spacer is not right and im hearing some vibrations and. rattles while on rough surfaces


----------



## jermsmith (Jul 30, 2011)

Just posted a pic on original post


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

If you had no vibration/ rattle _before _relocating the spacer to the top of stem, it may be attributed to your not having at least one spacer above the conical cone to equalize the bearing pre-load. To verify this, I suggest (re)placing the spacer below the stem and test ride.

BTW, members here can *think* whatever they choose and you'll probably not have a problem with your fork/ steerer tube failing. But in the event you do, Spec _can_ opt to deny a warranty claim.


----------



## jermsmith (Jul 30, 2011)

Pj352...is this a must to put the small spacer between the cone and the stem? Is it normal to put a carbon spacer on top of the stem?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jermsmith said:


> Pj352...is this a must to put the small spacer between the cone and the stem? Is it normal to put a carbon spacer on top of the stem?


According to Specs illustrations, it's not a must to place a spacer between cone and stem, but given what you're experiencing after relocating the spacer, I think you need to remedy it. IMO backing out of the most recent change is the place to start. 

As Optimus stated, some manufacturers recommend a spacer be placed atop the stem, but since you presumably have a Spec fork, are using their expander plug and they recommend against using one, I would advise that you don't use one. 

Do you have any experience with this type of change? Specifically, are you familiar with the process of setting bearing pre-load?


----------



## jermsmith (Jul 30, 2011)

What is an expander plug and no i dont know about preloads?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I just noticed that you're also using a non-Specialized stem, which they also recommend against, so the spacer above the stem may be a moot point. 

Still, if you're experiencing vibrations/ rattles, the source should be found and corrected, so I would still reverse that most recent change to spacer position.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jermsmith said:


> What is an expander plug and no i dont know about preloads?


The expander plug is shown in illustration #3 and 4 in the link I provided earlier. The plug slides into the steerer tube and as it's tightened applies some force to the inside diameter, reinforcing the tube in the location where the stem is clamped.

Assuming you did this spacer swap yourself, if you don't know about pre-loading the headset bearings, that would explain the vibration/ rattles because your headset assembly is too loose. If I'm on track here, I advise you not to ride the bike until the stem is assembled properly (by a Spec dealer). Otherwise, you could crash, cause frame damage or both.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> The expander plug is shown in illustration #3 and 4 in the link I provided earlier. The plug slides into the steerer tube and as it's tightened applies some force to the inside diameter, reinforcing the tube in the location where the stem is clamped.
> 
> Assuming you did this spacer swap yourself, if you don't know about pre-loading the headset bearings, that would explain the vibration/ rattles because your headset assembly is too loose. If I'm on track here, I advise you not to ride the bike until the stem is assembled properly (by a Spec dealer). Otherwise, you could crash, cause frame damage or both.


A qualified person can do this adjustment, doesn't need to be a Spec dealer. :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Optimus said:


> A qualified person can do this adjustment, doesn't need to be a Spec dealer. :thumbsup:


Maybe in your opinion, but in this particular case and given the circumstances I'll stand by my advice.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Maybe in your opinion, but in this particular case and given the circumstances I'll stand by my advice.


I didn't say PJ352's opinion did I?


----------



## jermsmith (Jul 30, 2011)

Well...i just visited the lbs and seems that i might not have known that the expander plug needs to be tightened periodically. Of course it was vibrating. It was loose.

Learn as you go right?

Thanks for all the info!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

jermsmith said:


> Well...i just visited the lbs and seems that i might not have known that the expander plug needs to be tightened periodically. Of course it was vibrating. It was loose.
> 
> *Learn as you go right?*
> 
> Thanks for all the info!


That's about all we can do! Glad you caught it sooner rather than later.


----------

